# Problem Netbeans; Pfadangabe



## Eisscholle (29. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

ich beschäftige mich seit kurzem mit Java und bin nun von der Konsole auf netbeans umgestiegen. 

Problem 1:
Auf meinem Rechner (BS Debian) war noch kein Java installiert. Jetzt habe ich von sun Netbeans 4.1 installiert. Damit klappt Java wunderbar. Jetzt wollte ich in der Konsole, so wie früher, "java programmname" aufrufen. Da kommt leider, dass mein Debian das Kommando nicht kennt. Warum? Java ist doch installiert und müsste es nicht auch so theoretisch klappen? Über Netbeans wird mein Code auch direkt, sauber und gut ausgeführt.

Problem 2:
Ich starte ein neues Projekt, er legt eine neue Ordnerstruktur an. Oberster Ordner ist Tesbild. Dann liegt in "Testbild --> src --> testbild" die Datei main.java. In "Testbild" liegt ein Bild von mir, womit ich im Programm arbeite. Unter "Testbild --> build --> classes --> testbild" liegt die Datei Main.class zum Ausführen des Programmes. Wenn ich jetzt jmd. die Datei Main.class zum Ausführen geben will, damit er es mit "java Main" ausführen kann, wo lege ich dann das Bild, welches im Programm notwendig ist, hin? EInfach in den selben Ordner wie die Main.class???

Danke,

Eisscholle


----------



## Bleiglanz (29. Jan 2006)

> Auf meinem Rechner (BS Debian) war noch kein Java installiert. Jetzt habe ich von sun Netbeans 4.1 installiert. Damit klappt Java wunderbar.
> 
> Jetzt wollte ich in der Konsole, so wie früher, "java programmname" aufrufen.


was ist denn "früher" passiert, als noch kein Java installiert war???

=> PATH muss $JDK/bin enthalten, entprechendes export verwenden


----------



## Eisscholle (31. Jan 2006)

Naja, früher hatte ich nur normal Java installiert, ohne netbeans. Da konnte ich dann dort Programme ausführen und  kompilieren.

Der classpath?? Muss muss ich da was eintragen???


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Feb 2006)

nein der PATH

wenn du in der Konsole "java" eintippst, dann wird der PATH durchsucht und geschaut, ob da irgendwo ein executable mit diesem Namen ist


----------



## sowatt (4. Feb 2006)

Moin,
Du kannst Dir aber auch in der .bashrc einige Aliase anlegen.
Z.B. :
#alias javac="/home/username/Pfad/jdk1.5.0_03/bin/javac"
#alias java="/home/username/Pfad/jdk1.5.0_03/bin/java"

MfG
sowatt


----------

